# Voting Poll: PotM October 2013



## mishele (Jan 14, 2014)

01. Chess or Checkers by The_Traveler 		 	







 		 			02. Reflection by sleist 		 	






 		 			03. From Britain With Love by sashbar 		 	





04. Runnah for Sharp Dressed Man


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2014)

*Congrats  sleist!!! 		 	*


----------

